# Never seen this problem before...



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I *CAN'T* fill my tank up. Try as I might, the pump shuts off and I can see the fuel just below the filler, but my gauge reports I'm only at ¾ of a tank and it seems to be getting worse. When I first bought the car, I noticed I could only get it to 7/8ths, but now it's stopping at ¾. Is there a TSB on this or does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


----------



## Pennsylvania Goat (Jul 22, 2005)

Have you been using the same pump or same gas station? It sounds like the vapor recovery systems on the pump and car are fighting each other. I'm not an expert on this, but it does sound like a vapor recovery problem. Anyone else chime in on this one?


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I know some cars have faulty clusters. Maybe this is part of that problem...?:confused


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

johnebgoode said:


> I know some cars have faulty clusters. Maybe this is part of that problem...?:confused


:agree


----------



## edysinger (Nov 23, 2005)

There is a fuel calibration that has to be programmed into the cluster to indicate the fuel capacity and fuel sender resistance. Odds are it has the wrong calibration. I'd take it to the dealer and have them fix it.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Justice said:


> I *CAN'T* fill my tank up. Try as I might, the pump shuts off and I can see the fuel just below the filler, but my gauge reports I'm only at ¾ of a tank and it seems to be getting worse. When I first bought the car, I noticed I could only get it to 7/8ths, but now it's stopping at ¾. Is there a TSB on this or does anyone have any ideas? Thanks!


Make : PONTIAC Model : GTO Year : 2004 
Manufacturer : GENERAL MOTORS CORP. 
Service Bulletin Num : 050849003 Date of Bulletin: JAN 01, 2005 
NHTSA Item Number: 10013486 
Component: ENGINE AND ENGINE COOLING 
Summary: 
SPEEDOMETER ERRATIC MOVEMENT *FUEL GAUGE DOES NOT GO TO FULL AFTER FILLING *ENGINE COOLANT TEMPERATURE GAUGE READS HOT AND COOLANT TEMPERATURE LIGHT ILLUMINATES. *EH


----------



## GTOBert (Jan 26, 2005)

I have the same problem. I am in So Cal where they have those vapor recovery hoses on the Gas Pumps, and I think that is the problem. I have to pull the black part of the hose up and go slow for the last 2 - 3 gallons to go in the tank. Hope that helps.:cheers


----------



## jontyrees (Dec 21, 2004)

I had absolutely no problems filling up until I read this post - now mine will only fill up to 3/4 of a tank. Last two fill-ups stopped at 3/4. I'll try another one or two before looking for a solution.


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

I have a solution but I have to draw a picture for it. I'll post again with what I had to do to FILL up.


----------



## the3car (Dec 30, 2005)

there is a tsb on this, take it to your dealer for a new dash cluster


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

My fix does not involve taking the car anywhere except to the pump. The problem is in part with the varying types of systems to control vapor lock. The easiest answer, don't stick the pump nozzle all the way in.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Another trick is to make sure the left front of the car is the lowest part of the car. There is a good chance you are trapping air in the fuel tank and then you can't pump fuel around it. Try to bounce the car after the FIRST time the nozzle clicks off this will burp the air out and allow you to add more fuel. This is caused by the shape of the fuel tank and the hose that takes fuel to it and where it enters the tank at.


----------

